# No flies on me ...



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Whether this is just a Polis area problem I don't know but the small, apparently seasonal, flies that are so irritating should be disappearing soon but I just do not like them. In fact I cannot remember them at this time of year since we have been here.

Chatting to Costas, at Saddles in Polis, he was being driven to distraction by them but had come upon a solution. It had been suggested to him by an elderly Cypriot lady who had seen him swatting himself vigorously. Two teaspoonfuls of Cypriot coffee powder in a metal or Pyrex container, and set it alight. It smoulders and gives off smoky fumes. Result - these tiny flies do not like it and clear off.

I thought this was as ridiculous as using a hair drier to calm itchy bites but, in the end, we gave it a go last night. It worked. The little b*****s cleared off and we could sit out without their company. I walked over to the fence to look at something and they were back. But once near the Cypriot coffee fumes, I was invulnerable. I hope this works for you


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Is the coffee that bad? 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

At last a use for Cypriot coffee!!!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We actually like Cypriot coffee but tend not to drink very much coffee over the warmer months. But to get rid of those little monsters (and all our Cypriot friends tell us that they will be gone in a few days - but they have been telling us that for over two weeks) is well worth the effort. Unlike some people I have been bitten by them and the bites are as itchy as hell, until I turn Ann's hair drier on them. Now that is bliss.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I use the hairdryer trick as well. I couldn't believe that at first, but it does work. Not sure whether we are getting the same flies, but we do have some small ones flying around, although not as troublesome as yours appear to be.


----------



## tourskyscraper2015 (May 29, 2015)

Apart from amazing jokes, is there any particular reason one has to use CYPRIOT coffee?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would imagine it is because it is very powdery unlike other fresh coffee and therefore would smoulder better.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I would imagine it is because it is very powdery unlike other fresh coffee and therefore would smoulder better.


Or it has to do with how it is produced. It is for sure not the same way as other coffee.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

I normally don't buy Cyprus coffee to brew at home so is there a particular brand I should look out for?


----------



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

*Flies*

Does it work for Mosquitos the same, or is that P G tips!!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

They've gone ... at least in Argaka. Yippee!


----------

